# Writing receipt when selling horse - advice needed



## anniedoherty (2 August 2007)

I have just sold a horse and, having never done this before, wondered what sort of receipt I should give to the purchaser and whether we should both sign it?  Has anyone got any advice for me please?


----------



## pottamus (2 August 2007)

I would write out two copies of the receipt with your name and address on it and dated. Then just put something like...Received the sum of £xxx as payment in full for the purchase of xyz horse (include description).
Agreed purchase price of £xxx as final and whole payment.
Received from (buyers name).
Signed: (space for buyers signature)
Date: (space to insert date)
Printed: (space for buyer to print name)
You may want to include the buyers address at the bottom and delivery details if required...to be collected on xyz etc.
One copy for buyer and one for you to keep safe.


----------



## Baggybreeches (2 August 2007)

Yes that is pretty much it, I also put on our pony's receipt about her little odditys i.e has been known to...., has not been shod behind etc.
Not that I dont trust people but just in the euphoria of buying a horse, some people genuinely forget the things that they are told.
BTW I sent a little info pack with her,included her likes/ dislikes and causes/reactions etc


----------



## smerls (2 August 2007)

I would be sure to include ' Sold as seen'. I wouldnt put likes and dislikes on a receipt either. Keep it short and factual. Any likes / dislikes / vices etc could be listed on a seperate ' advice sheet ' or similar.


----------



## anniedoherty (2 August 2007)

Thanks both of you.  I will word it pretty well as you have said and make sure that I keep my copy safe.  After having been on the receiving end of some shoddy dealing myself I want to make sure that I do everythign properly.


----------



## anniedoherty (2 August 2007)

Thanks smerls.  I will def put "sold as seen" on receipt.


----------

